# mmmm...Halloween.



## Strike3 (Oct 31, 2005)

This probably doesn't fall into worst calls, in terms of carnage....But dang..

The other night we went out at 3am for an assault at a bar. We get there and there are two girls sitting outside with the cops. Well, turns out they are friends. One of the girls is dressed up for halloween. In a tinkerbell costumer. Complete with tiny amounts of cloth, and wings. Guess what. She was about 230lbs!(This ist he bad part I was refering to)  GROSS!   

Drunk. Rude. Abusive towards me and my partner, and the cops.  She stated that she was sitting in the bar, and some girl started fighting with her. She said the other girl was fighting, she just took it.  My partner told her that in the south, that's called, "Getting your *** kicked."

Moving on.....       :blink:


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2005)

I gotta agree with you on the Tinkerbell thing.... sounder real good, until....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 31 2005, 10:10 AM
> * I gotta agree with you on the Tinkerbell thing.... sounder real good, until.... *


   You're gonna dress up as Tinker Bell?


----------



## squid (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, this might not be a cool thing for a newbie to say, but calling people "gross" for being out of your preferred weight range is uncool in squidland. Not that you have to change your behavior, but just realize it might make some people sad to hear that kind of prejudice. Just food for thought.

Oh, and I know more than one woman about 230 lbs who could kick your *** if necessary (mine too, for sure)


----------



## squid (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh yeah, and what I was going to say -- is it just me or is Halloween worse than a full moon? We spent 2 hours this morning looking for a couple of people out in the woods (who were reported to be  in pretty bad shape). They'd called 911 and lost the connection, and we had the FD, ambulance, police and a helicopter out looking for them .... I had to go to work so still not sure how it came out, but... why were the out there at 5 AM on a monday? and why did they wait until then to call for help if they got hurt presumably before dark yesterday??


----------



## Strike3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Squid...

We wouldn't want to see you in a speedo. I don't want to see a large lady in tiny clothes. Gross would be the term for both in my opinion. Plus she was rude. That made her extra gross.

Thanks.


----------



## VinBin (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by squid_@Oct 31 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Yeah, this might not be a cool thing for a newbie to say, but calling people "gross" for being out of your preferred weight range is uncool in squidland. Not that you have to change your behavior, but just realize it might make some people sad to hear that kind of prejudice. Just food for thought.
> 
> Oh, and I know more than one woman about 230 lbs who could kick your *** if necessary (mine too, for sure)  *


I dont think he was calling her gross for being "out of weight" range, but rather because she was obnoxious and wore things that didnt fit her...Whats acceptable is determined by society, and Im pretty sure society would agree wholeheartedly that what she was wearing is not acceptable.  Its not really her weight itself that is "bad".  As Strike3 pointed out, seeing a guy in a speedo would probably be seen as gross by most people...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 31, 2005)

Its as simple as this..

There are some things some girls just should not wear.

And a 200+ pound girl should not be dressed as tinkerbell in any sense.  Its just not a good thing.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 31, 2005)

Aw christ... Can anyone say Jerry?

This is turning into a script for Springer...


----------



## ma2va92 (Nov 1, 2005)

Birdie birdie in the sky
why did you do that in my eye
I'm so happy cows don't fly..... or in this case Tinkerbell's

This is the time of year for imagination , and I guess she imagined she was a tiny little Tinkerbell

Seeing the what's the correct way to say this now , rather a large wearing a thong should be legal , but it's not 

So once a year  the worst of the worst climb out of hiding put on a disguise and go into the general public

Maybe thinking no one will recognize them

Till they decide to become jerks and draw a crowd then everyone gets to see them

 it's Tuesday morning Halloween is over, so the goblins , and the ghosts head back to the closet .

now , we wait for the turkeys to show their face


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by squid_@Oct 31 2005, 02:25 PM
> * Yeah, this might not be a cool thing for a newbie to say, but calling people "gross" for being out of your preferred weight range is uncool in squidland. Not that you have to change your behavior, but just realize it might make some people sad to hear that kind of prejudice. Just food for thought.
> 
> Oh, and I know more than one woman about 230 lbs who could kick your *** if necessary (mine too, for sure)   *


 I think I'm allowed to go there, becuase I'm bigger than that...


----------



## squid (Nov 1, 2005)

Eh, it's cool, think and say whatever you want. Just pointing out another side to the story. And in total agreement that being drunk and rude is gross 

You'll all be happy to know that there are NO pictures of fat EMTs in speedos to be found on the internet, so I can't post one just to be annoying. Believe me, I tried. LOL!


----------

